
Ask HN: Quick video cutting software - NikolaNovak
Looking for quick and easy way to cut up and splice up videos, be it highlights from videogames or just vacation.
I own Adobe Premiere, and used to use Ulead way back when, but the one kind of geek I&#x27;m not is AV geek - Premiere is much too fancy for my use case.<p>Open source is great, absolutely willing and indeed eager to pay for something easy to use, simple, non-invasive of either privacy or system.<p>Windows preferably, Linux possible, OSX is right out:)<p>Thanks all!
======
kup0
I use Shotcut ([https://shotcut.org](https://shotcut.org)) and it's been a
good experience for very simple cutting/editing.

If you strictly only need to trim/cut, Lossless-Cut
([https://github.com/mifi/lossless-cut](https://github.com/mifi/lossless-cut))
may also be an option (and faster).

~~~
discussedbefore
Shotcut: Free, open source, cross-platform video editor
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16280788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16280788)
(2018)

------
celticninja
I have very little experience with video editors but found this to work quite
well and relatively easy to pick up:

[https://www.openshot.org/](https://www.openshot.org/)

Open source too:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenShot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenShot)

~~~
kup0
I'll have to check this one out, hadn't heard of it. I'm surprised at how good
these free editors are getting. They have come a long way.

------
discussedbefore
[https://hitfilm.com/express](https://hitfilm.com/express) may offer enough
polish.

I often use ffmpeg to do this, but I don't think it meets any of the
requirements.

Alternatives:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15235466#15236794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15235466#15236794)
(2017)

------
slipwalker
i use
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avidemux](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avidemux)
for my video splicing needs.... it goes easy on my machine's resources.

------
PaulHoule
[https://www.techradar.com/news/the-best-free-windows-
movie-m...](https://www.techradar.com/news/the-best-free-windows-movie-maker-
alternative)

------
andrei_says_
Davinci resolve is free and runs on all three platforms but is also fancy.

